# Two-Way Mirror



## brozeph20 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been looking through the forums but cannot find anything on this topic...

I am looking to make a two-way mirror effect for an upcoming show. It needs to be a full body mirror that appears to be two-way (meaning for the most part, it acts as a mirror, but once lit from behind, acts like glass -- an actual two-way of that size costs too much). My idea is to get a roll of patio screen to use as a scrim type effect and spray paint one side with Krylon mirroring spray ($12 at Home Depot). I will then attach the screen to a sheet of glass (if it's not too expensive) with the mirrored side to the glass. This way, the glass, along with some of the mirror paint, will give a dull mirror effect (not to blind the audience but still appear as a mirror) and, once lit from behind, it will act like a normal scrim.

Does this seem like it will work to anyone? If not does anyone have a better/cheaper (but still visually satisfactory) method?

Thanks in advance - brozeph


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 5, 2010)

I suspect the "holes" are too big in patio window screening to act as a scrim, even if the material is painted silver. On the other hand, the holes in something like LEEFilters 270 Lee Scrim, are probably too small. 

I'd look to home improvement or window tinting stores for something like this: One Way Window Film | Mirror Window Film. 

Rosco used to make exactly the product you need, Mirror Scrim, but it appears to be discontinued.


----------



## brozeph20 (Aug 6, 2010)

Great- Thanks, this is what I was looking for.


----------



## WooferHound (Aug 6, 2010)

I have made a few of these mirror effects for haunted houses. We used a pane of glass and that is all. as long as there is No Light behind the glass, you will not be able to see through it with good Front lighting. When you crossfade to lighting behind the glass it will become totally transparent. Make sure the glass is really glossy, polish it up really good. I think that one year we used shinny Plexiglas and it was almost the same thing. It worked perfectly and it never occurred to us to put a screen behind it.


----------



## brozeph20 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stupid question but... what's the difference between plexiglass and acrylic? I found a 3' x 6' acrylic sheet for $50 at Home Depot (see link). The only plexiglass I could find was frosted...

36 In. x 72 In. 093 Clear Acrylic Sheet - MC-10 at The Home Depot


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2010)

From Plexiglass Sheets, Acrylic Sheet, Plastic Displays, Fabrication :

> Plexiglass is the common name for Acrylic. Plexiglas® is a brand of Plexiglass sheet.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 6, 2010)

I didn't realize that Rosco had discontinued their film. You could try a commercial version used for office buildings.


----------



## brozeph20 (Aug 6, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> as long as there is No Light behind the glass, you will not be able to see through it with good Front lighting.



Should the "mirror" be tipped downwards? We'd use it for Phantom of the Opera and every picture/video (see link) I see of that scene, the mirror is tipped downward - but wouldn't that shadow the front and allow you to see through it (same principle as cupping your hand around your eyes to see through a window)? "Good Frontlight"... what angle of approach would be the most effective to cause enough glare?

Video Link: Skip to 1:10 and excuse the foreign language...
YouTube - ‪The mirror and The Phantom of the Opera (POTO)‬&lrm;


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe that the choice to tip the mirror is to reduce what is seen in the reflection. If the mirror were vertical, then you would have some of the FOH lights reflected into the audience down in front.


----------



## WooferHound (Aug 7, 2010)

You would want to tip the mirror so it reflects whatever you intend to reflect. You probably don't want the audience to see themselfs. This effect works better than you think it would, your mind is telling you that you can see through the glass, but if there is not any light behind the glass you will not see through it. Front lighting is important too, if the mirror is tipped to reflect the floor then make sure the floor is lit up. Light up the things that are intended to be the reflections. The actor or item behind the mirror should not be close to the glass either, they should be at least a foot behind the glass.


----------



## WooferHound (Aug 7, 2010)

I am remembering the way a Dance School did this same kind of effect last year.
They used a plexyglass mirror panel that was hinged to the setpiece. The actor in front of the mirror moved to a position where her reflection would not appear to the audience, the lighting crossfaded to just an overhead leko so she was in a single puddle of light for a second or two. During this dim moment the actor behind the mirror opened up the Plexy on hinges before the lights restored onto the stage. When the lights came back up the the actor in the set was able to come out and interact onstage, at the end of the scene everything was done in reverse as the actor returned to the set and closed the mirror during a semiblackout before the lights restored onstage.


----------



## brozeph20 (Nov 13, 2010)

Just to wrap up this thread...
We ended up using a pane of plexiglass and covered it with a reflective/two-way film that is commonly used on office buildings. It was at one point allowed for auto-tinting, but because of its reflectivity and the fact that police officers can't see through it when it's dark in the car, it was made illegal in most states.


----------



## hitchhiker (Dec 18, 2010)

I know this is way after the original post - This is for someone searching the topic later. I did this for a show. I used some mylar film made for privacy filtering windows. An Example I recommend mounting it on plexiglass (I didn't - but I only had a 30"X30" mirror) Front light it and its a mirror, back light it and you can see through.


----------



## csilvia9 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi I just started production on Snow White. I need to come up with a Magic Mirror. I know 2 way mirror is what I would like to use but I have a small budget. Could I do this effect with one of the car tint window films available?
I would like to do a large mirror since we are using an actor behind it. If anyone has some ideas for this effect please share.
Thank you 
csilvia


----------



## islander1 (Feb 23, 2014)

The effect is called Peppers Ghost. A flat with a window door whatever to see through. The backdrop behind can be light. Place full length piece of glass at a 45 deg angle directly behind the window. The actor stands to the side of the window in the pitch dark and unseen. Light the actor with a downspot of floor shin straight up ( more scary) and he appears in the window as a transparent image.


----------



## lwinters630 (Feb 24, 2014)

I know this is well after the OP. I did the phantom scene from the dressing room. I got a sheet of used plexiglas donated from a hockey arena, stretched a black sharkstooth scrim on the back side glued around the edges. Set angle iron track on framing top and bottom with 1.25" awning pulley bolted to four corners of plexi riding on tracks. Tilted 3.5" out at top. Light christine from steep angles sides and top/back light to keep from bouncing on the mirror. You just want her reflection. Put stick up lights on back side of frame, left and right sides, shoulder high, with Black background behind phantom helps.
When you light up the front with christine looking into mirror you will have perfect reflection. Then bring up back stick up lights as you dim front lights slightly and the phantom will appear with Christine. Mirror slides so Christine can exit with phantoms outstretched hand.


----------

